# E2 BW results



## Freedom (Sep 25, 2015)

Got my BW back. E2 was 40.2 (8.0-35.0). What do you guys think? My nipps haven't been as sore this week but they are still protruding more than they did prior to being on TRT. AI needed? Snake, where you at?


----------



## bronco (Sep 25, 2015)

I see no cause for concern with E2 at 40. I would rather mine be a bit on the high side than to low


----------



## Freedom (Sep 25, 2015)

bronco said:


> I see no cause for concern with E2 at 40. I would rather mine be a bit on the high side than to low



Even though I'm having some swelling and tenderness under my nips?


----------



## Magical (Sep 25, 2015)

30-35 is a good range for me. 40 is not bad


----------



## grind4it (Sep 25, 2015)

Good to go. No worries


----------

